
I learned to touch type at the ripe old age of 29. Was it worth it? (2017) - martinlaz
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/i-learned-to-touch-type-at-the-ripe-old-age-of-29-was-it-worth-it-112ef2150fec/
======
ohnocentral
"I also need to improve my accuracy for numbers and sybmols — but again, this
will come with time." \- oddly enough this hasn't been the case for me or at
least as much I as I would expect. I believe it would take a concerted effort
--though there are some symbols that I'm much more proficient at. ~ is not one
of them!

